# I hate labels



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

I do = I hate designing them (I'm a bit anal) and I absolutely hate printing them.

Sigh.


----------



## Deda (Oct 8, 2009)

What do you use?  Paper, ink, program?  Do you coat them in anyway?  Soap or Bottles?

I'm full of questions tonight - better than the alternative?


----------



## carebear (Oct 8, 2009)

I do lame labels.

I use a Avery DesignPro and print on a laser printer.  I usually use plain labels but sometimes do the waterproof ones but they are SO expensive.

No I don't coat and I probably should - especially for my scrubs.  

Labels for EVERYTHING.  Lip balms, soaps, lotions, scrubs, whateverthereisoutthere.


----------



## Deda (Oct 8, 2009)

Have you checked with Online Labels.com?

I use the waterproof vinyl, if you buy them by the 100 for $ 60, buy more and they're even cheaper. I get the full sheet and cut myself with a paper cutter.

Try spraying the whole sheet before you cut with Krylon archival spray.  It doesn't crack or yellow. I used to use Epson Durabrite waterproof ink, but I was out of ink so I used my HP, no difference at all.  No running of fading at all.  Very easy.

Designing them is my nightmare.  I fussed for months and months before one of my sisters helped my get 'my look'.  Then it was pretty easy.  It may not be perfect, but it works for me.


----------



## carebear (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh ya -and then add cutting labels to my list of things I hate?  I think I'll pass LOL!!!

I got some help with my "look" - I have no sense of style LOL.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm with you , I HATE designing them, priting them and everything to do with them....and I've spent the better part of the evening doing it for a show on Saturday......and I'm not even halfway through


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 9, 2009)

I feel you! I've been putting months and months of time in them... And this is my third printer since. It drives my crazy!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 9, 2009)

This is the main reason why my soap is not in two stores that have requested it yet, because I cannot do labels.
I was thinking of going and buying one of those dymo thermal heat labellers and be done with it.


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 9, 2009)

I buy the waterproof full sheet ones from online labels for laser printers.  They are about $60 for 100 and my testing has shown 100% waterproof.  I do not have the most talent for designing them but think I am gaining on it.  My biggest problem is I keep changing my mind on what I want and then waste time putting new labels on everything.  I need to stop that.

Bruce


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't even started on that end of it yet.  I am not planning on sellinf till next spring, so I can spend some long winter nights delving into this.  Do any of you use programs like PrintMaster and such?


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup. I use Printmaster Platinum.  Start playing with it now so you will be comfortable with it when you need it.

Bruce


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Deda (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Photoshop.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Me, too; just love all those pretty brushes!


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm just curious...
Is "waterproof" really an issue for labels? By the time the soaps get wet the labels should have been ripped off right?


----------



## topcat (Oct 14, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> This is the main reason why my soap is not in two stores that have requested it yet, because I cannot do labels.
> I was thinking of going and buying one of those dymo thermal heat labellers and be done with it.



Chrissy - do you want some help?  I make cigar bands and folded swing tags using Microsoft Publisher and then print them on regular copy paper and cut them with a guillotine - easy now I have it all set up.  If your computer has Publisher I can email you a template to start you off....just let me know.

Tanya


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 19, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> This is the main reason why my soap is not in two stores that have requested it yet, because I cannot do labels.
> I was thinking of going and buying one of those dymo thermal heat labellers and be done with it.



Thinking about that too....what are the merits(or otherwise) over a conventional laser dyu think? Soap labels I can handle,it's the get wet stuff that's a pain.Either design & have printed at officeworks or similar.Or have them designed/printed by the 1000.Or a little colour laser is about $400.Ack!  :?


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 19, 2009)

i use the avery online pro as well.easy enough,but,i hate to cut the labels,,i just use printer paper..I guess I need to use the  labels,huh??lol  make it easier..


----------

